
Gates: Windows 7 may come 'in the next year' - drm237
http://www.news.com/8301-13860_3-9911470-56.html
======
makecheck
Microsoft has a history of making bold announcements that don't bear fruit. So
I no longer consider it news when Microsoft goes on stage and talks about what
could be coming to market. They "could" be doing a lot of things, it doesn't
mean they will succeed.

I am more impressed when Microsoft releases proof, like a demo. For example,
Microsoft Research's video on their Surface technology was quite impressive,
and showed just what the company has been up to.

------
brentr
By 'in the next year' he means that feature creep will postpone it for another
three to four years.

